# Flute (broca, router)



## jonandy73

Que cosa es la "flute" en una broca para "router"?


----------



## JB

Tal vez te ayude este
http://images.google.com/images?gbv...safe=off&q=flute+drill+bit&btnG=Search+Images

No estoy seguro, pero pienso "ranura".  Mira el Diccionario WR
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=groove&dict=enes&b=Search


----------



## jalibusa

El flute es en rigor la ranura helicoidal o recta a lo largo de la fresa, pero cuando se dice "two flute" o "four flute" se refiere al número de filos en la fresa, que es igual al número de ranuras.


----------



## Llorona

estoy confndida, broca y fresa es lo mismo?
router entonces qué es?


----------



## jonandy73

En una broca o barrena, como le decimos en Cuba, flute es el "filo", o sea " a two-flute bit" le decimos "broca o barrena de dos filos" La broca, es lo que perfora(barrena) y el router es un instrumento para hacer formas multiples que por ahi lo vas a encontrar como fresadora, buriladora, perooooooooooooooo, aqui en los E.U, donde tuve que traducir el sitio de Homedepot al Español, lo tuvimos que dejar asi como "router" porque todos los carpinteros de aqui lo conocen de ese modo y de mas ninguno!!


----------



## rodelu2

Una broca hace solamente agujeros porque corta solamente axialmente. Una fresa hace agujeros y además ranuras y canales porque corta también lateralmente.


----------



## el_novato

Llorona said:


> estoy confndida, broca y fresa es lo mismo?



Hola

1.  La fresa que se utiliza en la  "fresadora - router" también la conocen como "broca (ver comentario de *rodelu*"



jonandy73 said:


> aqui en los E.U, donde tuve que traducir el sitio de Homedepot al Español, lo tuvimos que dejar asi como "router" porque todos los carpinteros de aqui lo conocen de ese modo y de mas ninguno!!



Interesante aporte.

Estas son algunas "fresas"


----------



## Azbent

Estoy tratando de traducir algo similar "flute countersink". Por lo que entiendo, "flutes" se le llama a las diferentes ranuras que tiene la broca o fresa, verdad? Podría traducirlo entonces como "avellanador ranurado"


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Las flautas son los canales por donde se desaloja el material desbastado.
Un avellanador o cualquier otra herramienta de corte necesariamente tiene canales pues es su arista la que corta, por eso no hace falta que digas ranurado o acanalado, sólo si quieres ser más específico puedes decir el número de flautas que necesitas, 2 las más comunes, 4 mejor precisión y acabado, 6 superior, etc., en avellanadores yo sólo he utilizado de 2 y de 4.
Un abrazo.


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez se refiera a un "single-flute countersink", muy utilizados: 
http://www.maford.com/products/Index.aspx?cell=Countersink 
y diferentes de los de varios filos :
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...VBUcfzD-700QHrk4HgBg&ved=0CEEQ9QEwAg&dur=1578


----------



## Azbent

Keahi said:


> Hola.
> Las flautas son los canales por donde se desaloja el material desbastado.
> Un avellanador o cualquier otra herramienta de corte necesariamente tiene canales pues es su arista la que corta, por eso no hace falta que digas ranurado o acanalado, sólo si quieres ser más específico puedes decir el número de flautas que necesitas, 2 las más comunes, 4 mejor precisión y acabado, 6 superior, etc., en avellanadores yo sólo he utilizado de 2 y de 4.
> Un abrazo.



Muchas gracias por tu explicación! No sabía que se podía decir "flautas" en español tambien


----------

